# Wanted: R32 GTR fuel tank straps



## amigo1186 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi,
I’m looking for the straps, holding the fuel tank. New ones are not available here in Germany. Maybe someone can help me. The oem part number is 17406-05U00.

Kind regards
Eugen


----------

